# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Historia e kuzum babait ne vlore

## abica

NJE RREFIM NGA KLERIKU BEKTASHIAN DHE ARKITEKTI BABA SADIK IBROKODHELI    
NE TEQEN DHE TYRBEN NE VENDIN E SHENJTE MBI KODER TE VLERESUAR SI PANORAMA ME E BUKUR E VLORES.
SHIKIM TE KENDSHEM TE REPORTAZHIT TE REALIZUAR NE ALBANIAN SCREEN TV  NGA ANDI BICA  DHE GRUPI TELEVIZIV.

----------

